# Jodhpurs and Breeches!



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

I love them! They are so comfortable to wear around the yard while working etc. I really don't know how people wear jeans. Especially when riding. I tried it once and could hardly get my legs over the horse XD Who else loves jodhpurs and breeches? What colours do you have? 

Mine are these colours..I have 4 pairs so far..

Cream










Navy










Black










And my favourite so far...Navy and blue! I only got these the other day and am wearing them for the first time like right now..They are soooo comfortable!!










And because I am so small ( Grrrrr ) I can get kids sizes so they are cheaper =p But yes I do hate being small =/


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I ride western, so I live in jeans. I was also just explained the difference between the two a couple days ago by Speed Racer.

What do they feel like? I've only ever see pictures of them. I imagine them feeling like yoga pants.I was also just explained the difference between the two a couple days ago by Speed Racer.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

They are really comfortable! Well once you get a pair that actually fit =/ My black ones do not go the whole way up my legs ( They kinda hang down at the groin area) and they can be so annoying! But the rest are so nice! It is so easy to move in them etc. They are soft enough too.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I feel like I would only like them to lounge around in rather than riding. I feel awkward riding in anything but jeans.


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

I love them...but I can never find a pair that fit well..so far I only have one pair that fits OK but one is getting ordered soon because it is on sale for 18 at dover..not sure if that will lower the quality or not but they look pretty nice...I hate having to ride in my show breeches and getting them all stained (my horse is not the cleanest). I miss my kerrits :'(


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I love them! although the full seat ones seem to stretch out...and look a bit less than attractive =.="" but I've got white, black, tan, and plaid/striped dark blue / gray ones. the plaid ones, my original favorite, are the ones that got stretched...*sigh*


----------

